# New here!



## NewToThis6 (Sep 28, 2016)

New to the site. Single mom of 6. Started lifting to gain strength, look better, feel better, more confidence. Hoping to get some help in this journey.


----------



## brazey (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Imporium Labs (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewToThis6 (Sep 28, 2016)

Any advice on getting var? I've been reading posts and scared to get fake stuff that will make me grow a beard! I need adice also on usage and eating to gain lean  muscle.


----------



## Imporium Labs (Sep 28, 2016)

Lol !! High protein diet low carb diet !! Make sure u lift !! I would use tbol at a low dose sister 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewToThis6 (Oct 1, 2016)

Tbol? Forgive me, but what is that and why would that be best? Is Anavar not good? I did take it once before, had a boyfriend get it for me and clen. I had great results.   But I have no idea how to get it now for myself.


----------



## NewToThis6 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have some guy friends that would want to order stuff,  too, but I have no idea how to go about it. Any advice or guidance would be so appreciated.  I'm feeling pretty impatient.


----------

